# Depression 2011



## Gringotts Bank (21 December 2010)

Anyone noticed there's no "Xmas spirit"?  People are not on the roads nor in the shops.  And contrary to popular media, they are not buying xmas stuff online in huge numbers either.

I have never *ever *seen a sentiment shift like this before.  The size of it is staggering.  Shops don't have xmas decorations, music or any of that crap they used to.  Everything is on sale before the event.

JBH and HVN good long term shorts.  Once you have your lcd, PS3, ipod and phone....what else is there?


----------



## J&M (21 December 2010)

Gringotts Bank said:


> JBH and HVN good long term shorts.  Once you have your lcd, PS3, ipod and phone....what else is there?




A few wines and beers with your family and friends,  health and happiness 
what more would you want 

marry Christmas


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 December 2010)

That's true, what more would you want but happiness and health (which depends on happiness)?

But we know this ^ isn't the way people think or behave.  Their happiness is a collection of highs driven by consuming the latest gadget or new home decoration or whatever.

What I'm saying is that people are not buying.  And I mean *realllly *not buying.  The high too hard to maintain?  I don't know.

I might have this wrong but I see massive trouble looming.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (21 December 2010)

Dunno what town you live in but up here I hate shopping right about now and am forced to do so... the shops are crazy too many people in the shops from woolies to HN... so plenty of shoppers..


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 December 2010)

Melbourne.  Where are you john?


----------



## againsthegrain (21 December 2010)

Im from Melbourne, shops are full, people are pushing, angry, nobody smiles or stops to look at another human being.

But if what you are saying is true then maybye finally people woke up and realised hapiness is not measured by how much they spend on unwanted xmas gifts that never get used or refunded.

For too long xmas has been just a materialistic holiday measured by consumer spending. Don't get me wrong the real xmas atmosphere is great! Sit home with the family or go away, share a dinner, drink, memories and leave the presents to the kids under the tree.

Look at foxtel for example cashing in on xmas under the 'eofys' brand or xmas in july, I hope people are finally waking up and looking past this materialistic celebration created by the greedy corporations and business owners of what was once a family celebration.


----------



## tech/a (21 December 2010)

Bloody hell!!

What a load of misery you lot are.
I love it!
Shop till you drop and the look on peoples faces as you
give them a gift.
The kids riding bikes and kicking footies.
Over eating and drinking.
Afternoon naps.
Sleep ins.

Here join me for a beer!


----------



## nukz (21 December 2010)

Melbourne in some parts appear to be little effected eg. Chadstone/CBD but other area's like the shopping centre in Dandenong has been allot more quiet this year than last. 

That being said most the people spending at Chadstone are proberbly just running up the credit cards. 

I think you will find with intrest rates increasing lots of people are just tapped out, and some people may be not spending as much in anticpation of further intrest rate increases here. 

I always thought something would happen possibly as early as the end of 2011 but i think the big event should happen more like around 2012/2013.


----------



## nukz (21 December 2010)

tech/a said:


> The kids riding bikes and kicking footies.
> View attachment 40452




If only kids these days would kick the footy or ride a bike. The closest thing to doing this these days is on the Wii or Xbox.


----------



## OK2 (21 December 2010)

Everybody stands to lose everything in a depression so lets make it easier and spend everything now. A depression would appear extremely unlikely, bring on a war to fix the problem.


----------



## J&M (21 December 2010)

tech/a said:


> Bloody hell!!
> 
> What a load of misery you lot are.
> I love it!
> ...




yep I'd join you for a beer Tech/A 
might have to pick your brains a bit !!!:
 the glass is half full 
Looking forward to seeing family and friends 
Watch the ashes on boxing day with a few beers 
Our kids are all grown up so will spend time with them
down the coast dunno its good to be alive 

have a good one


----------



## kiwichick (13 February 2011)

depression unlikely?

"Stocks have reached what looks like a permanently high plateau"

Irving Fisher, Professor of Economics, Yale University, 1929


we are heading into the worst economic depression in human history


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 February 2011)

Retail sales figures over Christmas were significantly lower.

However I have noticed the last few weeks (since school back) to be much healthier in terms of spending.  No idea why that would be, but I hope that continues.

Maybe what I noticed back in December was a change in attitude towards Christmas as opposed to a broad-based spending slump.


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 February 2011)

Melbourne - not sure what it's like now but when I was last there in September I went to some shopping centre near the CBD that was almost literally empty in terms of customers. Some shops had literally nobody in them at all. I don't recall the name of it, but it's one of those DFO places and it's across the river past the casino.

Adelaide - there a week ago. Didn't spend a lot of time in the shops but they looked as busy as ever. Plenty of people about generally.

Tasmania - anecdotally it seems that small traders, market stalls and the like selling non-essential items are down in a big way. Not sure how the major retailers and those selling food etc are doing, but I very much doubt that anyone's sales are booming at the moment given the big job losses of recent times and the near certainty of more to come.


----------



## grandia3 (14 February 2011)

Smurf1976 said:


> it's one of those DFO places




well I live in Melbourne and I can comment that these DFO places are not that popular (except on weekend perhaps)
since they are like discount shops which sell discontinued/discounted items

you should go to Chadstone when you have the chance, it is a lot better there


----------



## kiwichick (14 February 2011)

we are in the calm 

200,000 more human's at the dinner table tonight

how do you reduce the footprint if we keep adding more feet??


----------



## awg (14 February 2011)

kiwichick said:


> how do you reduce the footprint if we keep adding more feet??




In keeping with the historic tradition probably

war, famine, pestilence etc etc


----------



## explod (15 February 2011)

Not sure about depresion 2011 but Roger Weigand gives a good rounding on the great depression and believes we are in for a very tough time of it on a world scale soon.

http://www.kitco.com/ind/wieg_cor/wieg_cor.html

As a boy having listened to the tales of my Granparents I have a strong belief that our lives (most) are going to change a great deal in the years ahead.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 July 2011)

Another depression victim. She will probably lose her senate seat.

*MP faces food theft charge* 


Liberal senator charged with theft and assault Mark Schliebs From: The Australian July 23, 2011 
A LIBERAL senator allegedly stole $92.92 worth of groceries from a suburban Adelaide supermarket before assaulting a security guard. 
Mary Jo Fisher, 48, will face trial in Adelaide Magistrates Court on September 1, after being charged with one count of dishonestly taking property without the owner's consent and one count of assault.

It is alleged that Senator Fisher stole food from a Foodland supermarket in Frewville, in the city's inner-southern suburbs, on December 15 last year.

She was also charged over an incident with a security guard who had tried to apprehend her in the supermarket's car park. The charges were laid on May 5.

No further details of the alleged offences have been released.

Senator Fisher would not respond to calls last night.


----------



## addison (23 July 2011)

kiwichick said:


> we are in the calm
> 
> 200,000 more human's at the dinner table tonight
> 
> how do you reduce the footprint if we keep adding more feet??




we dont reduce the footprint


----------

